# Mild gingivitis



## majik921 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi all, 
Bernadette has mild gingivitis and I was wondering, aside from more frequent brushing, do any of you have good tips on helping keep fluff's teeth clean?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What kind of food does she eat...dry or moist? I've always heard dry is good for helping keep the teeth and gums healthy so that's mainly what I've always given my pets and with the exception of the yorkie I had, all my pets have always had healthy gums & teeth. But now I'm hearing that it's good to sometimes give moist food too because it helps in getting extra water in to them. Also, I make sure to have lots of chew toys available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My vet gave me CET dental chews for Violet and recommended Dry Kibble as the main food for her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am not a vet but personally feel tooth tartar & tear stain both to be inherited issues in maltese---not all have it, but lots do! It is important to be proactive in treatment as brushing, cleanings, etc. but don't expect not to have issues because one does these things religiously.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> My vet gave me CET dental chews for Violet and recommended Dry Kibble as the main food for her.



Same here. My vet said same thing. is the vet going to clean Bernadette's teeth?


My Sammie has his first dental Wednesday and he is 3. he can no longer have wet food in his diet. he has stomatitis over one section of his mouth. I brush and use finger pads and still he has it. prob be much worse if i was not brushing.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi's dental regimen is as follows:
- daily brushing with CET enzymatic toothpaste and oral-B end tufted toothbrush
- dental water additive: VBiotene
- Leba III spray few times a week before bed
- CET dental chew- petite size, one chew a day
- bully sticks and other dental toys

I think a high quality food is important (moist or dry). Kibble does not clean teeth (just like cookies and pretzels don't clean our teeth). But, there are prescription dog goods approved by the VOHC made for dental care.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni is so finicky about his mouth. He fights me brushing his teeth! I just purchased a gel by Tropiclean to help with bacteria and tartar build up. I'm going to try the water additive too!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Obi's dental regimen is as follows:
> - daily brushing with CET enzymatic toothpaste and oral-B end tufted toothbrush
> - dental water additive: VBiotene
> - Leba III spray few times a week before bed
> ...


Marisa, Happy New Year Obi!!!! We wuv you little boy. :wub:
Hey, thanks for the Regimen. I will add some things to what I'm doing. OK, what is a tufted end toothbrush :HistericalSmiley:. not sure if a dog or people type. Our vet said when they chew the kibble it works like abrasive somewhat and that helps with tartar, and the moister food sticks to the teeth causing tartar to build faster. He always said sammie didn't need a cleaning, then I started giving him some pet fresh with his kibble months back, now he has this problem with tartar / gum. Could be a coincidence or the FP.  Vet thinks the food accelerated it. But what do I know...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Marisa, Happy New Year Obi!!!! We wuv you little boy. :wub:
> Hey, thanks for the Regimen. I will add some things to what I'm doing. OK, what is a tufted end toothbrush :HistericalSmiley:. not sure if a dog or people type. Our vet said when they chew the kibble it works like abrasive somewhat and that helps with tartar, and the moister food sticks to the teeth causing tartar to build faster. He always said sammie didn't need a cleaning, then I started giving him some pet fresh with his kibble months back, now he has this problem with tartar / gum. Could be a coincidence or the FP.  Vet thinks the food accelerated it. But what do I know...:HistericalSmiley:


Happy New Year to you, my friend! 

here's the link for the toothbrush (it's for people)-- it's Amazing! AprilB and Marj introduced us to it in an old thread:
Amazon.com: Oral-B Specialty Toothbrush, End Tufted Brush Tapered (Pack of 6): Health & Personal Care

It makes reaching the very back molars MUCH easier! I 100% recommend it!!!

I think that moister foods may have more "sticking" potential but if one is brushing everyday, it should help. I don't think that kibble is the cure-all though. This is just my opinion, but I think if a moist food is of much better quality for the dog, one shouldn't necessarily just switch to all kibble. I guess each owner can weigh the pros and cons specific for his or her situation.

This is the list of products from the VOHC that people can take a look at as well. I don't like to give Greenies b/c Obi ate it in a chunk the one time I got it for him (they are on the list though) but the list is informative.

Definitely try out the toothbrush though I love it! it comes in a pack of six from amazon or some dental offices may even carry them.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

thanks so much Marisa. I will get the brush......yea, he didn't say it would stop it, just better for tartar than wet. alot of his comments were based on sammie and that he is prob more prone to tartar / gum disease. he also said if you don't do dental care, FORGET IT, all bets off, so to speak....I got his point. :HistericalSmiley: 

say were you able to find brush at the store or just online? I can't wait to try it! Looks great! I don't see a link to the LIST?

thanks again


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use cheap panty hose or the nylon stockings with CET vanilla mint toothpaste and or Petzlife gel to brush their teeth, abrasive enough to help reduce tartar but not too abrasive and i know how much pressure i'm putting on their teeth and gums. We tried the tufted toothbrush and i feel i do better with the nylon stockings.  I just ordered some CET dental chews and i've gotten over the whole bully sticks and what they are thing that i'm allowing the kids to chew on them now.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> thanks so much Marisa. I will get the brush......yea, he didn't say it would stop it, just better for tartar than wet. alot of his comments were based on sammie and that he is prob more prone to tartar / gum disease. he also said if you don't do dental care, FORGET IT, all bets off, so to speak....I got his point. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> say were you able to find brush at the store or just online? I can't wait to try it! Looks great! I don't see a link to the LIST?
> 
> thanks again


Veterinary Oral Health Council Oopsie! here's the link! Hahaha! i agree with your vet :HistericalSmiley: Obi is like Sammie, I think he is more prone to tartar so that's why I try to do what I can to minimize the build-up! Darn genetics! 



mysugarbears said:


> I use cheap panty hose or the nylon stockings with CET vanilla mint toothpaste and or Petzlife gel to brush their teeth, abrasive enough to help reduce tartar but not too abrasive and i know how much pressure i'm putting on their teeth and gums. We tried the tufted toothbrush and i feel i do better with the nylon stockings.  I just ordered some CET dental chews and i've gotten over the whole bully sticks and what they are thing that i'm allowing the kids to chew on them now.


Oh yeah! I think the nylon works well for lots of people! I agree it's so easy to be too aggressive with the brush-- proper technique is KEY! it's important to only put enough pressure to clean the teeth and that the bristles should NOT be bent. If the bristles are splaying or bending, then it's too much pressure.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I just ordered the Obi dental list......:HistericalSmiley:Sammie won't know what hit him......he is full, he ate alot, no food again till tomorrow late. his dental is at who knows what time in am.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, Marisa! I am going to look into all those products. Gustave is started to develop doggie breath so I'm looking into a real dental regime (as opposed to brushing his teeth almost every day)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

